# Happy May 1st!



## seke (May 1, 2009)

I was going to put this into the politics and anarchism thread, but decided since it probably won't inspire much discussion to put it here.

May Day, I wish that more people knew it's history and I wish more that more people still believed in it's power.

I found this article:
May Day - About the International Workers' Holiday

NO I AM NOT A MARXIST! I fall under more the heading of anarchist communist in the vein of Kropotkin. If you really look into history, Marxists and party communists have a long tradition of shooting various anarchist organizations in the back. Marx actually helped to have anarchists expelled from the First International. So that's my little rant.

Happy May Day!:cheers:


----------

